# Bashed GP35s are now complete



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished my two GP35s and thought I'd given the a spin outdoors.Thanks to Ricky Rupp at Modern Rails for the great decals. 
























Warmest Regards 
Bob V.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob, 

They look great! 
Very inspiring work. 

Brian B. 
DT&I 1980ish


----------



## wbmartin (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob, 
That's great work. Maybe you already said how you did the conversion on another thread. I'm new here and haven't tried looking it up. Did you use USA Trains GP30 and GP38-2 parts? You did a slick job. I'd love to have one of those with my Arizona and California locomotives. Your painting looks great too. I've heard one or two others mention either starting this conversion or talking about the possibility of it. It's nice to see it completed. Very sharp! 
Bruce


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful locos. 
Thanks for sharing 
Terry


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Geez, very nice! Ditto for the trestles!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Bob. Locos look great as do the trestles. Great work.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bobvand on 04/19/2008 9:24 AM

Just finished my two GP35s and thought I'd given the a spin outdoors.Thanks to Ricky Rupp at Modern Rails for the great decals. 
























Expert paint job ! Great-looking trestle, too.


----------



## dana (Jan 7, 2008)

webmartin here ya go 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=50496


----------

